
How to Make View-Independent Program Models - westoncb
http://westoncb.blogspot.com/2015/06/how-to-make-view-independent-program.html
======
westoncb
Author here. I had a simple, generic idea for a way of structuring code
editors that doesn't require parsing (even though the appearance can still be
100% text), and I've been trying to get feedback from folks who know more than
myself on the limitations it might have which I don't see yet, before I go
ahead and spend a ton of time building an instance of it.

I'd be happy to answer any questions and to hear your analyses!

Edit: also, if you are very familiar with this domain already, you can
probably just look at the series of images depicting this scheme for
constructing program models (as well as the sample program model '(2 2 0 1 3 0
0 3)'—and that will probably be sufficient.

~~~
andreasgonewild
Smalltalk in General and Scratch in particular take several steps in the same
direction. There are clear advantages to not having to deal with the impedance
mismatch, same as for dropping SQL and using database primitives. Depending on
implementation choices (serialization format etc) you're trading more or less
interoperability to get there.

